# Erie Products



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

They produce bee nets and tarps . Excellent products and fast service. Very reasonable as far as prices go . Highly recomend them.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you have a link or contact number???

Any examples for price comparison?

Thanks


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I priced around for bee nets and they were the least expensive. I paid $159.00 for a 12 ft bee net . Very good quality neting , the ends were sewed and reinforced . Some people just glue them. I called people in N.D. they were about $30.00 higher before shipping. I also had some covers for supers made a while back , they have been excellent as well. 
There number is 800-548-4852


----------

